# FREE tool to speed up your internet & change u'r IP instantly (Limited)



## bebygirl (Aug 23, 2007)

This tips I was got from my friend,may useful for you :

If you often surf or download files & get troubles like :
1. Slow internet access, lag & timeout.
2. Your IP is banned / restricted to visit.
3. Afraid if your IP will be Logged.
4. Download result often errors.
5. Download frequently is limited (like at rapidshare, etc).

And you hope great changes like this :
1. Connection more FAST (example to access https://).
2. Connection more SECURE (Your IP address will be changed 100% GUARANTEED, HIGH ANONYMITY).
3. You can DOWNLOAD MORE FILES on internet! (May unlimited, you can setting cookies later).
4. You can visit more websites WITHOUT AFRAID to got banned again.
5. Freedom to surf!

ALL that you want can be realized with FREE online tool (You don't need to install/download to use this tool) at :

http://freeproxy.atspace.com
(Don't forget to bookmark it!)

Just enter your web address/URL that you want to visit and click Go!
What your connection will be get fast & securely!
FREE to using it!
One again that make this tool is great that your IP will be change to USA IP?You can check your IP after use this tool at www.proxydetect.com or www.showip.net
Ok, I hope this tool is useful to you..
Keep freedom to surf!!!


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

note :: this doesnt work for all sites 

another note :: staff probably wouldnt like this post the way you advertise its use

another note :: every1 in the world knows about proxy and there way outdated if you wanna spoof your ip adress... i would personally go way further besides just spoofing my ip also when doing stuff but thats all ill say for now... 

OO :: and i wouldnt quite say it speeds up your internet, if anything it would slow it down as its still your connection, sjust routed threw another server so if that server is overloaded or slow its just gonna make your connection worse

also i havent tried the rapid share thing but im gonna and find out i did my own test which would have simulated simmilar results but ill give it a shot im 90% sure it wont work there smarter then that they go beyond timimg your ip by adding timed cookies and i belive a dns & mac timed attachment of some sort that im not quite 100% on but i know there old setup use to (not sure about the mac part) anywayits the thought that counts i guess...


----------



## Mr_Penguin (Aug 23, 2007)

personally im not getting that download because i dont need it. but for the people that do get it and are unsure if that improved or worsened there connection i would use http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest?flash=1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One major issue with free proxies is they're VERY SLOW!


----------



## hiservant750 (Aug 25, 2007)

can not access the internet with my laptop , wireless and hard wired


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

just out of curiosity ... why did you post that here of all places ? this is a thread about some prozy server why post a reply to a question with a question that doesnt even relate to the topic...???

anyway can you access your router by going to your routers address ?
if you dont know your routers address goto start > run > type "command" > in the command prompt > type "ipconfig ....

write down your default gateway address and punch that into your internet browser... you should be prompted with a login screen for your routers settings...

you could also unplug your router and any hubs or attachments for about 5-10 minutes, then plug them back in and try... you can also find hte reset pin on the back of your machiene and hold that in for 1-2 minutes (might be the same effect as the turning off but im not 100% i think hitting the reset sets back the settings to factory default... give things a try now, if nothing works post back...

good luck...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> One major issue with free proxies is they're VERY SLOW!


Yep, that definitely wouldn't speed up your connection.

No offense, but a lot of those points are wrong.


----------



## onlineexploitss (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Duckman, talking about the IP spoofing the other time , you rightly noted that it does not work for all sites, i.e the link that was pasted earlier for free IP changing...you also said there were better methods..please could you share personally with me? I wanna know and learn a more secured way to main privacy online...thanks...


----------

